# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  "How to stay calm when you know you'll be stressed"

## Member11



----------


## PinkButterfly

why oh why must we even feel stress or anything lol that would be nice to not feel anything even just for one day.

----------

